# Just ordered new F-350 with 6.7



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Anybody know who that Ford Rep was that use to be on here and would offer to update guys on new trucks they ordered, as they were making their way through the process ?

Thanks in advance, 
Bill


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Www.ford-trucks.com/forums


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have about 3800 miles on my 2014 F350 6.7 standard cab. i hate it..... its like its confused the turbo and the engine dont work together too well. lay on the peddle a little bit and it cant make up its mind. Good Luck. o and it gets 10.6 MPG combined....


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Broncslefty7;1846835 said:


> i have about 3800 miles on my 2014 F350 6.7 standard cab. i hate it..... its like its confused the turbo and the engine dont work together too well. lay on the peddle a little bit and it cant make up its mind. Good Luck. o and it gets 10.6 MPG combined....


instead of *****ing about it here, why not take it back to ford?? ours is getting rite around 19 mpg empty and 15 mpg loaded. and this is riding it hard, and putting it away wet. 
it now has just about 45,000 miles on it in 9 months.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

been to dealer three times "sir please calm down, theres nothing we can do". awesome huh


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Time for another dealer


----------



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Allagash, 
That helps alot.
I do remember though a lady Ford Rep. popping up offering to check into any trucks "We" snow guys ordered.
Bill


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We deal with Mike Allen at Century Ford in Mt Airy. I have been buying trucks from him for 20 yrs now. He knows how to order them in right vs trying to add crap to them after the fact. Tell him Marc sent you. He is a no BS guy none of the check with the manager stuff that other dealers do


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1847062 said:


> Time for another dealer


i agree. the dealer you are going to does not want to be bothered with figuring what is wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7;1847041 said:


> been to dealer three times "sir please calm down, theres nothing we can do". awesome huh


And this is why I bought a Ram. Well, that and the Cummings.

Every Ford dealer in GR sucks.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Snowproz51;1847084 said:


> Thanks Allagash,
> That helps alot.
> I do remember though a lady Ford Rep. popping up offering to check into any trucks "We" snow guys ordered.
> Bill


Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not but they have entire threads on that and they have actual ford reps that frequent the site. It's a great site tons of info. Make sure to post pics


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1847209 said:


> And this is why I bought a Ram. Well, that and the Cummings.
> 
> Every Ford dealer in GR sucks.


It's CUMMINS!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

05ram;1847957 said:


> It's CUMMINS!


You related to JDip?


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope. It's just that if you are going to bash another brand, you should at least know what you drive.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

allagashpm;1846754 said:


> Www.ford-trucks.com/forums





Snowproz51;1847084 said:


> Thanks Allagash,
> That helps alot.
> I do remember though a lady Ford Rep. popping up offering to check into any trucks "We" snow guys ordered.
> Bill





allagashpm;1847777 said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not but they have entire threads on that and they have actual ford reps that frequent the site. It's a great site tons of info. Make sure to post pics


what he was trying to say is that at FTE we have a ford service rep named Crystal who works with forum users to get problems resolved when dealers blow them off.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

05ram;1848068 said:


> Nope. It's just that if you are going to bash another brand, you should at least know what you drive.


Nice , on the bite today . That one even took some drag.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

05ram;1848068 said:


> Nope. It's just that if you are going to bash another brand, you should at least know what you drive.


Hook, line and sinker.

Dang near the whole boat.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I've had Dodges, a GMC, a bunch of Fords.

The Fords even have Cummings in them. One had a Cat.

But after my I destroked my F350 with a 12v and it burned on me this past summer, I decided to go back to Ram. With a Cummins. :laughing:

If I didn't know better, I'd think you're from Mass.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1848035 said:


> You related to JDip?


Are you related to Birdseed? Kalamazoo is not that far away. Detroit, Cat, Cummins, what is a Cummings?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

shotgunwillie;1849288 said:


> Are you related to Birdseed? Kalamazoo is not that far away. Detroit, Cat, Cummins, what is a Cummings?


Again, it's JOKE.

You people need to lighten up.

Kalamazoo is like a different country compared to GR.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Broncslefty7;1846835 said:


> i have about 3800 miles on my 2014 F350 6.7 standard cab. i hate it..... its like its confused the turbo and the engine dont work together too well. lay on the peddle a little bit and it cant make up its mind. Good Luck. o and it gets 10.6 MPG combined....


We have 300 hundred miles on a 2014 F550... even resetting fuel mpg, its usually at 9-11mpg even if driving down the highway barely over 11... maybe because its so new stilll.. doesn't see fast either, our 2011 6.7 with some miles now got 15-17mpg and more powerful... with a delete and tune it would annihilate the 2014 and gets 19mpg not getting on it a lot.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I would enjoy seeing more comments on all makes and diesel vs gas. I am planning on buying a new F350 6.7 , in the spring to replace my '01 F250 V10. I've always heard good things about the Cummins but not so great things about their trannys.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jimbo64;1849459 said:


> I would enjoy seeing more comments on all makes and diesel vs gas. I am planning on buying a new F350 6.7 , in the spring to replace my '01 F250 V10. I've always heard good things about the Cummins but not so great things about their trannys.


I think, not know for a fact, that the Aisin is a far better tranny than all the other previous Dodge transmissions.

From what I've read anyways.

2 reasons I went back to Ram:
1) Cummins 
2) Crappy dealer support even though I've owned up to 10 Fords at 1 time.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Broncslefty7;1847041 said:


> been to dealer three times "sir please calm down, theres nothing we can do". awesome huh


I don't know how far you are from Brewster NY. I live on the island, bought my truck used from them 4 years ago. An 06 6.0 loaded truck. Long story short I had to go for gaskets last year. I brought it to a local dealer and they dicked me around to the point that the warrantee company called me direct and offered to flatbed the truck back up to Brewster and have it done. I bought the studs, coolers, etc and they put everything in. They were great! Truck runs fine, no problems.

Call Brewster Ford and see if they can help you. 877-738-7023


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss;1849438 said:


> We have 300 hundred miles on a 2014 F550... even resetting fuel mpg, its usually at 9-11mpg even if driving down the highway barely over 11... maybe because its so new stilll.. doesn't see fast either, our 2011 6.7 with some miles now got 15-17mpg and more powerful... with a delete and tune it would annihilate the 2014 and gets 19mpg not getting on it a lot.


What gears you have in the F550


----------



## Unrealo4 (Nov 5, 2011)

My 2012 f350 6.7 is amazing. Gets 16 mpg combined and has plenty of power. I really don't understand how anyone can rag on these trucks. I also owned a 2003 f350 with the dreaded early 6.0. Best truck I've ever owned. Went 235k and I just wanted a change so I traded it for the 2012.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Ramairfreak98ss;1849438 said:


> We have 300 hundred miles on a 2014 F550... even resetting fuel mpg, its usually at 9-11mpg even if driving down the highway barely over 11... maybe because its so new stilll.. doesn't see fast either, our 2011 6.7 with some miles now got 15-17mpg and more powerful... with a delete and tune it would annihilate the 2014 and gets 19mpg not getting on it a lot.


Is the 11 a 550 too? The PSD is detuned in cab & chassis trucks.

FYI, my key switch went bad, it would let the system boot up when in the off position. As a consequence, the mpg would be way low. If the system is on, the computer is computing milage is the theory the dealer offered.
New switch in under warranty, and the mpg is back to 15 average again.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Unrealo4;1854283 said:


> My 2012 f350 6.7 is amazing. Gets 16 mpg combined and has plenty of power. I really don't understand how anyone can rag on these trucks. I also owned a 2003 f350 with the dreaded early 6.0. Best truck I've ever owned. Went 235k and I just wanted a change so I traded it for the 2012.


Guys loving ragging on Fords for some unknown reason. All of these truck have problems. If it's not the motor, it's the tranny, or injectors, or fuel system. Most of these trucks seem to have a $4000 fix in their lives. Who cares? These things are a passion for most guys. It is for me anyway.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ramairfreak98ss;1849438 said:


> We have 300 hundred miles on a 2014 F550... even resetting fuel mpg, its usually at 9-11mpg even if driving down the highway barely over 11... maybe because its so new stilll.. doesn't see fast either, our 2011 6.7 with some miles now got 15-17mpg and more powerful... with a delete and tune it would annihilate the 2014 and gets 19mpg not getting on it a lot.


Can you elaborate on how you are getting these mpgs? I 2 550s and would love to get mpgs like that?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

4.30 VS 4.88 although most if not all 550s have the 4.88s. The 450s come mostly with the 4.30

Also dont forget a big heavy steel dump bed/wind sail really cuts down on mileage


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

good luck Ordered a 550 with 6.7 9 weeks ago and was informed today they painted it the wrong color have to start from the begining again.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

How in the fizzle do they mess THAT up? You getting a break on the next one?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Buswell Forest;1861608 said:


> How in the fizzle do they mess THAT up? You getting a break on the next one?


No damn clue how that gets messed up. Neither the dealer or Ford has stepped up. I am beyond pissed. Have to buy a truck until the new one comes


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would have walked. Inexcusable.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1858088 said:


> Is the 11 a 550 too? The PSD is detuned in cab & chassis trucks.
> 
> FYI, my key switch went bad, it would let the system boot up when in the off position. As a consequence, the mpg would be way low. If the system is on, the computer is computing milage is the theory the dealer offered.
> New switch in under warranty, and the mpg is back to 15 average again.


What gears you have in this truck 
I'm thinking I should went with 3.73 instead of 4.30 I'm only showing 10 towing down hwy Now empty not towing only showing 11 on the 
In town towing 8-9


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

delete delete delete all the smog tree huggin resRtictions . then experience POWER


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1861725 said:


> What gears you have in this truck
> I'm thinking I should went with 3.73 instead of 4.30 I'm only showing 10 towing down hwy Now empty not towing only showing 11 on the
> In town towing 8-9


2012 F250 reg cab, has 3:73 gearing. 
Towing 3 vintage snowmobiles @75mph on the interstate it returned 12 mpg. 
Towing 9k lbs, 10 mpg.
Baby it around empty at 40 mph on flatter back roads, 18 mpg all day. Runs 900 rpm at 38 mph.
Plowing with the 9'6" V, 9.6 mpg every time. 
Day to day average is 14.9 mpg. 70% back roads with hills, 28% 55 mph highway. 2% interstate.


----------

